# Overnight Stay for Neutering?



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

My puppy, Benjamin, just turned 6 months old, and I am starting to think about neutering. I'd like to wait a couple more months, but want to do it before too long because it would open up more options in terms of daycare. (Haven't used one yet, but I think he would enjoy it, as he loves to play with other dogs!) Anyway... after speaking with my vets office this morning I am feeling a little shocked and upset. I just wanted to get a cost estimate and an overview of their procedures, and was told that the puppy would have to stay overnight. Benjamin has never been away from me overnight since I got him, and I know he would hate it! He is gradually getting used to the idea that I might need to leave him alone for a few hours at a time sometimes, but I do not want him to have to be away from me all night in a strange place! I love my vet, I think they are really good, reasonably priced, and are right down the hill from me, but now I am thinking of taking him somewhere else for his neutering surgery, unless they are willing to negotiate.

Anyway, how common is it for male puppies to have to stay in the hospital overnight after neutering? If it is necessary for his safety, hopefully they will keep him all doped up, and maybe they can prescribe something for me, too. ound: I would sleep on the floor in my sleeping bag if they would let me stay with him!
-- Eileen


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

emichel said:


> My puppy, Benjamin, just turned 6 months old, and I am starting to think about neutering. I'd like to wait a couple more months, but want to do it before too long because it would open up more options in terms of daycare. (Haven't used one yet, but I think he would enjoy it, as he loves to play with other dogs!) Anyway... after speaking with my vets office this morning I am feeling a little shocked and upset. I just wanted to get a cost estimate and an overview of their procedures, and was told that the puppy would have to stay overnight. Benjamin has never been away from me overnight since I got him, and I know he would hate it! He is gradually getting used to the idea that I might need to leave him alone for a few hours at a time sometimes, but I do not want him to have to be away from me all night in a strange place! I love my vet, I think they are really good, reasonably priced, and are right down the hill from me, but now I am thinking of taking him somewhere else for his neutering surgery, unless they are willing to negotiate.
> 
> Anyway, how common is it for male puppies to have to stay in the hospital overnight after neutering? If it is necessary for his safety, hopefully they will keep him all doped up, and maybe they can prescribe something for me, too. ound: I would sleep on the floor in my sleeping bag if they would let me stay with him!
> -- Eileen


I've never heard of a puppy being kept overnight for neutering unless there were complications (which is extremely rare). Even the girls are most often spayed as day surgery these days, and that is MUCH more invasive surgery. If your vet won't negotiate, I'd be looking for another vet. I don't understand why they have this policy.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

look for a diff vet, no reason to keep him over night. Tillie was spayed when she was 8 months and she was home the same day.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

krandall said:


> I've never heard of a puppy being kept overnight for neutering unless there were complications (which is extremely rare). Even the girls are most often spayed as day surgery these days, and that is MUCH more invasive surgery. If your vet won't negotiate, I'd be looking for another vet. I don't understand why they have this policy.


Maccabee had an undescended testicle, so he had 2 incisions: the normal neuter incision and an incision similar to a spay incision (so the vet could get the undescended testicle from his abdomen). Maccabee came home the same day. He recovered very quickly (only needed 1 dose of painkiller at home) and was trying to run around the next day.


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Every male dog that I have had neutered has always come home the same day. I think it's strange too. I would definitely find out the "why" behind the overnight stay. Hopefully it's not just so they can charge more!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

My two boys were neutered 14 and 15 years ago and neither of them had an overnight stay and that was way before modern medicine. I would definitely ask why as suggested by other forum members. Good luck


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

My boys also didn't have to stay overnight. I would talk to the vet. If you are comfortable with them, I would let them know your concerns and see if they are willing to do the procedure in the morning and send him home later in the day. If not, find someone else.


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

I had my Hav neutered last December and my vet also told me that he wanted to keep him overnight. When I objected, he told me that he tells his patients that just in case there are surgery complications or if the owners can't watch the dogs as some dogs are still pretty "groggy" when they'd leave.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I'd look for another vet. No reason unless there's another vet there overnight as well.


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

Both of my male Havs were neutered at 6 months. I had them at the vets by 7:00am and they had me pick them up by 3:00 that afternoon. They were good to go. I had diffuculty keeping them quiet and from playing too rough.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Jack is the only dog I had stay overnight but I choose to have him stay. We had had a huge snow storm and I was afraid he would get things too wet, bounding about in the snow. The vet let it be my choice.

All my other dogs came home the same day.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I dropped Brody off for his neuter on my way to work and picked him up on my home home from work. He was raring to go by the time I got him. I can understand a dog needing to be kept overnight if there are complications or slower recovery from anesthesia or something, but otherwise I don't see a need for it. Honestly, it strikes me as a way to jack up the bill.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Our vet likes to keep the boys overnight after neutering. Because there is a vet and 2 techs on duty 24/7, I decided not to argue the point. I have trusted this vet hospital through 3 dogs and over 30 years -- and, there was no additional charge. I think Beau and I both felt better. He also knows and likes the vet's staff. We were both in good shape when I picked him up in the morning!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I took both of my boys home. Surgery in morning. Pick them up at 5pm. They did great at home that night.....they just slept.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

It's definitely not that they're trying to jack up their prices. The cost is only $120 plus the cost of any pain meds, if needed. I do trust this place, they are known for their great up to date vets and reasonable costs, and they are a 24 hour facility. Benjamin's regular vet won't be in until Thursday, so I left a message for him to phone me. I think that maybe some puppies would be less distressed by an overnight stay than our sensitive Havanese dogs. Maybe I am the one with separation anxiety, who knows, but I do have my dog's best interests at heart, and feel that I know him well enough to _know_ that he would definitely want to be at home! I will wait until I talk with the vet on Thursday and see what he says. Thanks for the feedback, everyone!
-- Eileen


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

If it is a 24 hour facility, I wouldn't be as concerned as if it is one that isn't. The policy of our clinic is to keep them overnight, including males, but there is no one on duty there at night. I told them that was not acceptable and so we were referred to another clinic that does release them the same day. Augie also had an undescended testicle so had two incisions, his surgery was done in late morning and I picked him up late afternoon. I think the two clinics used different anesthesia. I do not understand keeping them overnight if there is no one to check on them.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Linda, that sounds downright dangerous. Surely there must be some humans around somewhere, what if the place catches on fire? Jeesh. What if one of the dogs gets ahold of a credit card and they all go crazy ordering pizza. ound: They need supervision!

I can see how it might make sense in some cases to be extra cautious and have them stay overnight if there is professional staff present, but even so, it is well known that stress impairs healing, and love and relaxation enhances it, so that's enough for me. I'm glad to know that many or most places do not require overnight stays, so if the regular vet insists on it I will ask for a referral elsewhere. I would still go to the original place for regular care for B. and my cat, though, because I still think they are awesome.
-- Eileen


----------



## My2Havs (Jun 5, 2009)

emichel said:


> It's definitely not that they're trying to jack up their prices. The cost is only $120 plus the cost of any pain meds, if needed. I do trust this place, they are known for their great up to date vets and reasonable costs, and they are a 24 hour facility. Benjamin's regular vet won't be in until Thursday, so I left a message for him to phone me. I think that maybe some puppies would be less distressed by an overnight stay than our sensitive Havanese dogs. Maybe I am the one with separation anxiety, who knows, but I do have my dog's best interests at heart, and feel that I know him well enough to _know_ that he would definitely want to be at home! I will wait until I talk with the vet on Thursday and see what he says. Thanks for the feedback, everyone!
> -- Eileen


Yeah, I would talk to your vet more about this requirement, especially since you really like them. It's not common to have them stay overnight as you can tell by all the responses. Both my girl and boy came home the same day as the surgery (3 years apart) and our vet wanted to keep them overnight too. So I just said no and the vet was fine with that. I think this is their way of finding out who is unsure of taking their pets home or who just doesn't have time to watch over them at home. 
Monica, Dooley & Roxie


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Most places don't keep dogs overnight, especially males. Also, many vet clinics don't have anyone there overnight to supervise. One of the vet offices in our city burned down in the middle of the night and a few animals died (nobody was there). I wouldn't let my dog stay overnight at the vet's office. The one time my dog was sick enough to need an overnight stay the vet took her home with her and kept her in her bedroom overnight in case she got sicker.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/new-brunswick/story/2011/07/23/nb-fredericton-vet-fire.html


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

> Linda, that sounds downright dangerous. Surely there must be some humans around somewhere, what if the place catches on fire? Jeesh. What if one of the dogs gets ahold of a credit card and they all go crazy ordering pizza. They need supervision!


That really did happen here to OUR vet, the one I take Gucci to with the best vets in town. Horrible! I don't think they leave the pets without a tech there all night anymore, but people talk about it as a possibility and it really does happen, close to home for me!

I don't think I would leave her overnight unless there was a reason that I felt they could take better care of her than I could, but I waited on her hand and foot and I think she'd prefer the comforts of home and our bed to the vet to recover.

I don't think its very common, but I do think it is a good idea for vets to offer this, let's face it, not everyone takes care of their dogs as well as some of us do.

Kara


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

*Update*

So I talked to the vet today, as to why their policy is to keep the pets overnight after neutering and whether it was negotiable. He said that they want to be sure he is crated overnight, and also keeps the cone on. He said that their experience was that too many people "feel sorry" for them and let them out of the crate and/or take the cone off, and the dog chews out the stitches. They also want to be able to check the incision first thing in the morning. As long as I agree to the above, and bring him in to be checked in the morning, I could bring him home the same afternoon.

I forgot to ask what kind of staffing they have overnight. I know that it is a boarding facility, but I did not get the impression that there would be a loving person right by his side all night, which is what he would be getting at home. So, I will bring him home! 
-- Eileen


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah I don't see their logic. They are not taking into consideration, the possible anxiety of the dog, the housetraining as an issue, and the added risks of a lot more germs in a veterinary clinic. Good for you.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree with Dave. I think it's pretty arrogant of them to make assumptions like that about their clients. They could certainly offer the overnight option for people who didn't feel up to it, but based on the people on THIS forum, most of the Havanese owners here are pretty fanatical about providing the best care possible for their pups. 

I'm also not sure why they feel the pup must remain crated and with a cone on. My vet told me that many of the pups they neuter never require a cone. They told me that they can usually tell which ones will need it before they are sent home. Kodi certainly never needed one. As far as crating is concerned, Kodi always sleeps in a crate at night, so that wasn't an issue. But during the day, for those first couple of days, he was on a blanket under my desk, right by my feet. I'm sure no one at a vet facility would have nursed him more carefully than I did. And I'm sure you will do the same!


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

krandall said:


> I've never heard of a puppy being kept overnight for neutering unless there were complications (which is extremely rare). Even the girls are most often spayed as day surgery these days, and that is MUCH more invasive surgery. If your vet won't negotiate, I'd be looking for another vet. I don't understand why they have this policy.


 Agreed. When Benny went in I dropped him off at 8 am and picked him up by 2 pm.

As for a cone... Benny didn't have one or NEED one. He never licked the area... he truly acted like nothing happened. They used a laser to do the procedure ad I swear even I couldn't find the incision site. He was tired that day, but aside from that, no issues which would require a cone or an overnight stay at the vet.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Yeah, I'm still a little troubled about the whole thing. I realize that neutering is supposedly quite routine, but things that are routine for the doctor are not necessarily routine for the patient. He said the cone should stay on for 2 weeks. That is ridiculous, as I know some of you say your dog didn't need one at all. Also, I told the vet that Havanese are a particularly sensitive breed and do not like to be away from their people, and he said that they have had Havanese patients and they "do fine", and that it's harder on the owners. Maybe by "fine" he means they didn't bite their stitches out and bleed, but you can't tell me they weren't scared and upset and lonely.  This vet has always seemed very kind and gentle with the pets, and up to date and knowledgeable about latest research and protocols, etc, but he seems to take a very conservative view of how to deal with this surgery. Well, we'll see. I do know that there's no way my dog's going to submit to being a conehead for 2 weeks. Jeesh.
-- Eileen


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

emichel said:


> Yeah, I'm still a little troubled about the whole thing. I realize that neutering is supposedly quite routine, but things that are routine for the doctor are not necessarily routine for the patient. He said the cone should stay on for 2 weeks. That is ridiculous, as I know some of you say your dog didn't need one at all. Also, I told the vet that Havanese are a particularly sensitive breed and do not like to be away from their people, and he said that they have had Havanese patients and they "do fine", and that it's harder on the owners. Maybe by "fine" he means they didn't bite their stitches out and bleed, but you can't tell me they weren't scared and upset and lonely.  This vet has always seemed very kind and gentle with the pets, and up to date and knowledgeable about latest research and protocols, etc, but he seems to take a very conservative view of how to deal with this surgery. Well, we'll see. I do know that there's no way my dog's going to submit to being a conehead for 2 weeks. Jeesh.
> -- Eileen


 Wear a cone for 2 weeks - that is crazy! Benny had no stitches since they used a laser.. maybe find a vet who uses that method


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Even dogs who get stitches rarely need cones if the surgery is done by a good practitioner. 

I Would, however, make sure he's sent home with pain meds. Some don't need it, but others do, and better have it in case he needs it. Just as with people, they have different levels of pain tolerance.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

emichel said:


> Yeah, I'm still a little troubled about the whole thing. I realize that neutering is supposedly quite routine, but things that are routine for the doctor are not necessarily routine for the patient. He said the cone should stay on for 2 weeks. That is ridiculous, as I know some of you say your dog didn't need one at all. Also, I told the vet that Havanese are a particularly sensitive breed and do not like to be away from their people, and he said that they have had Havanese patients and they "do fine", and that it's harder on the owners. Maybe by "fine" he means they didn't bite their stitches out and bleed, but you can't tell me they weren't scared and upset and lonely.  This vet has always seemed very kind and gentle with the pets, and up to date and knowledgeable about latest research and protocols, etc, but he seems to take a very conservative view of how to deal with this surgery. Well, we'll see. I do know that there's no way my dog's going to submit to being a conehead for 2 weeks. Jeesh.
> -- Eileen


When I picked up Augie a few hours after his procedure, he was cruising around the vet's office trying to get in the cupboards looking for more treats - they had given him one or two. He had two incisions, and they told me I would need to watch him closely and use a cone if need be, as it looked like he might want to go after his incisions. I told them I was prepared with onesies, and I put one on him when I got home. These are the onesies that a human baby wears. It was the incision for the undescended testicle that was bothering him. Other forum members have used 'big boy' underwear and turned it so that the hole was at the top for the tail to go through. The onesies are worn so the snaps go down the back, leaving one snap at the crotch unsnapped for the tail. This worked great on Augie. We were instructed about no baths for ten days, and I believe he wore onesies for about that length of time too, as he wanted to go after that one suture area.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

*Onesies*

Oh, I really like the idea of onesies, that sounds much better than the cone, and certainly cuter. Yes also to the pain meds, I can't stand to see my dog suffer. I'm starting to feel a little better about the whole thing. It's a good thing, too, because I was about to let him keep his little 'nads. Ha ha, not really.
-- Eileen


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

emichel said:


> Oh, I really like the idea of onesies, that sounds much better than the cone, and certainly cuter. Yes also to the pain meds, I can't stand to see my dog suffer. I'm starting to feel a little better about the whole thing. It's a good thing, too, because I was about to let him keep his little 'nads. Ha ha, not really.
> -- Eileen


Ha - one of my boys still has his 'little nads'! His vet wanted to get his allergies under better control, and then take care of immunizations, as his Rabies was due. We had titers done for the Parvo/Distemper. So, in a month or two, I suppose I will be facing this with him. I do NOT look forward to it. Augie tolerated it so well, no pain meds required, or whining. Finn is a drama king - I expect a big production will be in store with that boy. And then that will make me feel horrible too!


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

*Drama King*

Linda, maybe you could get a little doggie size fainting couch for Finn. I don't know his favorite color, but I am picturing something in burgundy velvet. Well, we might be going through it around the same time, if you're thinking some time in December. We'll be the drama kings support group.
-- Eileen


----------

